# Dog Lovers Thread



## Gracie

I got these in an email from a friend. Both of us are big time dog lovers and I thought I would share them with others who think Dogs awesome:


----------



## Truthmatters

awesome


----------



## Gracie

My fav are the two greeting each other across the fence, lol. But my house used to look like the 6 on the stairs. Now I am down to just 3 fur babies. Actually 4 if you count the cat.


----------



## Truthmatters

I have three fur babies myself 

The avatar is my oldest boy whos three now and about 90lbs of tall skinny dog


----------



## Truthmatters

Hes a pound puppy and is Bernese/ border collie as near as I can figure


----------



## Truthmatters

then I have a two year old merle aussie /blue healer

and my baby baby is a two year old tri color aussie/border collie


----------



## Gracie

I had a border collie but he was solid white. He died some years back from cancer...and he was 13 years old. Gosh, I miss him.

Your fur kid is just cute as a button!


----------



## Gracie

I have an australian shepherd too. Guess what her name is? lol.....the one I'm using. Gracie.

This is Gracie. I call her GraceButt cuz she has not tail so her whole butt waggles. She is a swap meet puppy, destined for the pound but we got her instead.










This is Karma....she was free. Her mother was a chocloate lab...preggers..dumped on the side of the road. She had 10 puppies and 5 died because she was in such poor shape. I got this one of the last 2 available. Actually, I took them both then found a loving home for her brother cuz they both were a handful. She is 7 years old but acts 2.


----------



## Truthmatters

thanks

Border collies are so fricking smart.

Im glad the you had the pleaseure of sharing his life.

They are wonderful creatures and Im hooked on herders


----------



## Truthmatters

Gracie said:


> I have an australian shepherd too. Guess what her name is? lol.....the one I'm using. Gracie.
> 
> This is Gracie. I call her GraceButt cuz she has not tail so her whole butt waggles. She is a swap meet puppy, destined for the pound but we got her instead.
> 
> This is Karma....she was free. Her mother was a chocloate lab...preggers..dumped on the side of the road. She had 10 puppies and 5 died because she was in such poor shape. I got this one of the last 2 available. Actually, I took them both then found a loving home for her brother cuz they both were a handful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moki hides under the bed. He is a rat terrier and belongs to Daddy fully and doesn't like his pic taken.



what a beautiful girl


----------



## Truthmatters

moki looks like a handful


----------



## Gracie

Hers is my ButtButt. But...she scared the bejesus outta me last october. Had her first epileptic seizure. I thought she was dying. It was awful to watch..and it was a weekend NIGHT. No vet ER around here. We had to deal with it until we could get her to my vet. She is on phenobarbital now and has not had a seizure since October...but the clusters she was having was just awful. 

I love my fur kids. They ARE my kids!


----------



## Truthmatters

all mine are humain society pick ups.


----------



## Gracie

Truthmatters said:


> moki looks like a handful



Thats not moki. That is karma. She is such a clutz. But...she is strong enough to get me to my feet when I fall. She is my shadow.


----------



## Gracie

Truthmatters said:


> all mine are humain society pick ups.



Ditto. Either free, or from the pound or a rescue group.


----------



## Gracie

Sorry..as you were typing, I was editing the dogs names and their pics. Gracie is the aussie...Karma is the golden lab. Moki...no pic of him at the moment.


----------



## Truthmatters

Gracie said:


> Hers is my ButtButt. But...she scared the bejesus outta me last october. Had her first epileptic seizure. I thought she was dying. It was awful to watch..and it was a weekend NIGHT. No vet ER around here. We had to deal with it until we could get her to my vet. She is on phenobarbital now and has not had a seizure since October...but the clusters she was having was just awful.
> 
> I love my fur kids. They ARE my kids!



A past baby of mine was an aussie/ greater swiss mountaindog.

Hes gone now and I only got 9 years with him but he had a diabetic seizure borfore we found out he was diabetic.

It was like watching my best friend die.

I was so glad when he came out of it.

He later went blind.

He was such a big sweet guy his whole life.

After having a blind dog I would adopt one in a red hot second.

They easy as pie


----------



## Truthmatters

Gracie said:


> Sorry..as you were typing, I was editing the dogs names and their pics. Gracie is the aussie...Karma is the golden lab. Moki...no pic of him at the moment.



Oh moki is the terrier.

Karma looks like a kick


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I have five dogs and seven cats.  Too many.  But what are you gonna do when they are abandoned and suffering in the street right in front of your face?

Actually my two Dobermans were on-purpose, purchased as puppies.  And two of my cats are on purpose, my Persian and my Abyssinian were purchased.  Two dogs and two cats.  The perfect balance, that's what we thought.

Then came a phone call.  My coworkers had found a tiny lost kitten in the field next to my workplace.   Someone almost stepped on him.  Like zombies my husband and I got in the car and went to get him.  We didn't even discuss it, we just went.

The first stray dog was Fritz, our tiny miniature pinscher.  He was wandering around in the streets of my neighborhood for three months one summer.  I thought he was someone's dog and they were just letting him run loose.  He  wouldn't come to anyone, he'd run away, so I never really got a good look at him.  Then someone told me he was really skinny.  It was all over then.  I purchased a trap and the next time someone sighted him I set the trap up in the area he was seen.  Only took five minutes to trap him, he was starving to death and went right after the food in the trap.

Then came two more, a Shar Pei, also wandering the streets for several weeks and had to be trapped, and a minpin mix I actually adopted from a rescue organization.

But it is the first Doberman puppy I purchased who has my heart and soul from the moment I first saw her.  I think we knew each other in a previous life, my bond with her is so strong.


----------



## Unkotare

^ Wolfgang


----------



## Gracie

Koosh...you are an angel. Yes. You are.


----------



## LoudMcCloud

"Fancy" The Chihuahua


A puppy can make you happy if your loney, warm when your cold, and loved when your down.


----------



## Claudette

I have four. All are pound puppies. 

Who the hell couldn't love a dog?


----------



## shaferar

So many dogs on those steps!


----------



## Unkotare

Claudette said:


> Who the hell couldn't love a dog?





A giraffe. It just wouldn't work.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Here's one for the dog lovers:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJkZXh9v_i4&list=PL5vtqDuUM1DmeznVXjOo1ZPd9jGs3Io5N]Blind dog rescue: Fiona - Please SHARE on FB & Twitter and help us raise awareness. Thanks! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

my thor is a purchase...doberman....buddy i got when he was turned in to be put to sleep...his owner died and the kids just turned in all their dads pets....i got billie the fat cat first then went i went back 3 weeks later...and buddy was still there...i took him home too...made sense at the time....

clark came from the humane...tiff was a feral we trapped as a kitten.....yoda was found at the end of the drive way and i swear i called the humane..and they could only put the kitten found at the end of the driveway to sleep cause he had an eye infection....my husband and i had just had this big ass fight....we had agreed NOT to buy something and he went and got it anyways.....so he couldnt say much when i called him from the vets and told him about kitten 4....my carpet is ruined...with 4 cats you have one puking about daily....the dogs claws ruin the hardwood...leaves deep grooves.....

buddy is limping....its just a normal day at bonez' house


----------



## strollingbones

but the reason i didnt get a pup for my birthday....i have to have room for just one more abandon or in trouble one...i always try to have room for one more.....


----------



## strollingbones

horrible confession:  i stole a dog once...it was beside the road..sitting in the rain....starved....i get home with it...and it wont eat anything...my son is going...doesnt look starved to me...but i hold to my story...hubby gets home....dog is rather heavy....hubby begins to question me about this 'rescue' 

the dog was on the side of the road...in the rain....nearest house was 100 ft or so away...i plead my case...hubby asks...'what time was this'....i reply....2 30 ish....

then he says what struck terror in me....

loyal dog waiting on his kid to get off the school bus?

you talk about tossing a dog into the car and tearing back to the site of the 'rescue'...where when released the dog went right down the road to his house....


----------



## Granny

I'm in a pet-free apartment complex ... or I would have a pet.  I do, however, have grand-dogs ... and a grand-gecko.

Sammy is a big white husky/wolf mix - who I love dearly (he's the oldest); Samantha is a big black mix of lab and something else - who is growing on me; Hendrix is a tiny mix of "hot dog"  and something - looks like a tiny little pincher and sleeps with me when I go to my daughter's house; Cracker Jack is a Jack Russel aka Crack Daddy when he gets really wound up; Grendle is a Boston;  ChocoTaco is one of those little Mexican dogs (that I also can't spell); and the gecko is Roo.  I haven't met Roo yet so don't know what he does.


----------



## Mr. H.

I'm pretty sure I mentioned this in another thread (which I can't find), but our dog bit a neighbor a few weeks ago. It took me all day (and a 30 mile drive) to find a vet that would sign the home quarantine release. It states that the vet is responsible (liable) for the dog while in the home for that 10 day period. 

So this evening I met with the health and safety committee of the County Board. I told them it's ridiculous to make it all but impossible to quarantine a dog in the home. Our dog is 15 and I said 10 days in a kennel would kill him. I think I got their attention. I'll follow up the the chair of that committee next month and see if any action's been taken.

HEAR ME ROAR!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Stephanie

Last time I had a dog was in 2006-07. She was husky Shepherd mix. 
80lbs and had one brown eye and one blue. Had to put her down because of a huge cancer tumor on the very top of her head...

miss her great dog. Couldn't keep her in the yard though. we lived in a town of 350 people, I'd get a call. Clementine, Clem for short is down the road. We'd go and get her...I think she loved it like a game or something.


----------



## ChrisL

Stephanie said:


> Last time I had a dog was in 2006-07. She was husky Shepherd mix.
> 80lbs and had one brown eye and one blue. Had to put her down because of a huge cancer tumor on the very top of her head...
> 
> miss her great dog. Couldn't keep her in the yard though. we lived in a town of 350 people, I'd get a call. Clementine, Clem for short is down the road. We'd go and get her...I think she loved it like a game or something.



Gorgeous dog!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Rotagilla

Baron. He's 11 now.





Duke. He's 6. He was less than 1 year old here.






EDIT. They are father and son.


----------



## ChrisL

Rotagilla said:


> Baron. He's 11 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke. He's 6. He was less than 1 year old here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT. They are father and son.



Handsome boys!


----------



## Stephanie

ChrisL said:


>



LOL


----------



## Stephanie

Rotagilla said:


> Baron. He's 11 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke. He's 6. He was less than 1 year old here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT. They are father and son.



are they weimaraner?


----------



## Rotagilla

Stephanie said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baron. He's 11 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke. He's 6. He was less than 1 year old here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT. They are father and son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they weimaraner?
Click to expand...


Yes ma'am.
The only breed I've ever owned.
Those are #7 and #8.
I had another one, Max, along with these 2. 

I had to put him down a little over a year ago. He lived to be 16..almost unheard of in larger breed dogs...but a testament to good care and a loving home.


----------



## Rotagilla

A funny story...Max's registered name was "Gunther Maximilian Rall Ace" after a famous WWII german fighter pilot. 

Baron's registered name is "Baron Manfred von Richtofen Ace" after the famous WWI german fighter pilot

For Duke, I skipped all that german and clever names..

His registered name is "dammitduke"...named for all his misadventures..LMAO


----------



## Stephanie

Rotagilla said:


> A funny story...Max's registered name was "Gunther Maximilian Rall Ace" after a famous WWII german fighter pilot.
> 
> Baron's registered name is "Baron Manfred von Richtofen Ace" after the famous WWI german fighter pilot
> 
> For Duke, I skipped all that german and clever names..
> 
> His registered name is "dammitduke"...named for all his misadventures..LMAO



damnit that made me lol
funny
I've never owned a pure bred or bought one
I'm a pound mutt kind of person. for both cats and dogs. 
just me


----------



## Rotagilla

Stephanie said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> A funny story...Max's registered name was "Gunther Maximilian Rall Ace" after a famous WWII german fighter pilot.
> 
> Baron's registered name is "Baron Manfred von Richtofen Ace" after the famous WWI german fighter pilot
> 
> For Duke, I skipped all that german and clever names..
> 
> His registered name is "dammitduke"...named for all his misadventures..LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damnit that made me lol
> funny
> I've never owned a pure bred or bought one
> I'm a pound mutt kind of person. for both cats and dogs.
> just me
Click to expand...


All good.
People that take in rescue dogs are assured a place in heaven.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## shart_attack




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## strollingbones

it should be what your dog barks at ...at 4 am.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Delta4Embassy

The dog the saying 'its bark is worse than its bite' came from apparently.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Bonzi

My sweet baby girl!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

School Daze


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## evenflow1969

Gracie said:


> My fav are the two greeting each other across the fence, lol. But my house used to look like the 6 on the stairs. Now I am down to just 3 fur babies. Actually 4 if you count the cat.


I would love to post a picture of my dog but unfortunatley my ex got him and n ow he spends most of his time in a cage!


----------

